# Two Market Wethers



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Wow lookin nice! I think #2 is my favorite !!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks, both born 12/24. Still in their play clothes.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice looking boys!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Very nice boys! I have to say though, when I enlarged the 2nd pic in the first post, there were some glaring eyes on the right that made me laugh LOL!

My kids each have their wethers picked out, they were born 1/7, 1/15, and 2/18. I was going to try and get some pictures or video of them working with them today, but we didn't have time to walk them, maybe tomorrow. They are getting excited, they start showing at the end of May. 3 wethers, 4 young does, and at least 1 yearling <she's little for her age, but we adore her and she's nice, just needs time to grow out>.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Hehe, those eyes belong to Barn Potato.
The first boy dives into grain with his mama.
The second one has never touched it.
Had to drag them through the mud by myself for pics for a wether sale next week. I hope they sell. Most of their colleagues will be disbudded.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

nancy d said:


> Hehe, those eyes belong to Barn Potato.
> The first boy dives into grain with his mama.
> The second one has never touched it.
> Had to drag them through the mud by myself for pics for a wether sale next week. I hope they sell. Most of their colleagues will be disbudded.


LOL love the name Barn Potato 

What a stinker that #2 won't eat grain! We had one last year that was a late grain eater too. This year we only had 1 that was like that, she didn't start until about 5-6 weeks, and nibbled at it. She's 10 weeks now and is usually the first one at the feeder when I am filling it! She's the smallest January baby too, so I've noticed improvement on her growth a bit since she started digging in more.
We don't disbud our wethers, just tip the horns. It's nice having that option, It's bad enough the boys get banded, then have to have 3 tags in their ears!

Good Luck at the sale! We have one wether that will be a fun project goat if we can get him sold as such.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Lookin good! See you this weekend Nancy!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Victoria. 
Ya all please pray they sell? They have to pay my way.:thankU:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Certainly!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

The black headed one sold. 
Had to bring the other home, which is fine, his FF mama was overjoyed. It brought tears to my eyes when she got down from the hay rack & ran to the fence the second she heard his voice from the back of the truck.
The dufus is back on the teat but did learn to eat grain while away.
It was a fantastic weekend spending time with my friends! 
This is the first time Ive ever brought any wethers anywhere, much less a sale.
Black head was 64.1 & Dufus 59.2.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great! Sounds like a good weekend.


----------

